
Backfire effects in monitoring workers' internet usage (2009) - cba9
http://gse-compliance.blogspot.com/2009/11/user-reactions-to-monitoring.html
======
TazeTSchnitzel
Perhaps "monitoring workers' Internet usage" would be a better title. When I
hear "monitoring [...] social media" I think of looking at what employees post
on Facebook or Twitter.

Interesting study nonetheless.

~~~
dang
Ok we changed "social media" to "internet usage" above.

